

Apexter looking for feedback your feedback - avekir
http://www.apexter.com
Being a freelancer you may noticed that you often forget about your customers: you don&#x27;t communicate, congratulate and pay attention for them - so they forget you! As a result they don&#x27;t send you new projects&#x2F;money and don&#x27;t advice you to friends. Apexter.com will change this situation.<p>If you think it useful for you, please Sign Up!
======
avekir
please tweet if you have questions! Many thanks! :)

